# Check out the "Nocturne" I Composed



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

"Nocturne"






If you want to check out my other videos or original music, go here:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkzbohV191BuBX_h_r1M8hA


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Heavily influenced by Chopin as you say yourself, are your going to continue composing?


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice.
I think it lacks the typical "B part contrast", like we have in the most part of Chopin's Nocturnes - and the most part of other nocturnes too. 
I would add a contrast ("mezzo forte" or "forte" section), but it is your composition, not mine.
The end seems inspired in Liszt's Consolation No.3, am I right? (not sounding similar, just the way of the composition idea ending with double notes)
I would call it "Consolation", not nocturne, but again, it is your composition, not mine!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Heavily influenced by Chopin as you say yourself, are your going to continue composing?


Most Definitely. I've played in bands my whole life, but have only recently begun to go at it solo.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

cimirro said:


> Nice.
> I think it lacks the typical "B part contrast", like we have in the most part of Chopin's Nocturnes - and the most part of other nocturnes too.
> I would add a contrast ("mezzo forte" or "forte" section), but it is your composition, not mine.
> The end seems inspired in Liszt's Consolation No.3, am I right? (not sounding similar, just the way of the composition idea ending with double notes)
> I would call it "Consolation", not nocturne, but again, it is your composition, not mine!


Thanks for the input. It is just my take on a Nocturne, not an exact replica. I haven't heard Liszt's Consolation No. 3, I'll give it a listen.


----------



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

Very nice, indeed. A simple, but captivating melody and the subtle clever variations keep it from becoming repetive. The opening and the closing minute is particularly well done. If i may the few last notes have it ending a bit aprubtly though, after the last note it feels a bit incomplete, a very suddenness which is a shame to the piece, that otherwise feels very thought out. Maybe its the relatively soft force applied? Im no pianist so can only speak as a listener, not understanding the technical aspect of that feeling, andits just one oppinion of one man.

Dont take it as dismissive however, im impressed, you can definitely hear the Chopin influence and its handled well, making it a style of its own.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Schumanniac said:


> Very nice, indeed. A simple, but captivating melody and the subtle clever variations keep it from becoming repetive. The opening and the closing minute is particularly well done. If i may the few last notes have it ending a bit aprubtly though, after the last note it feels a bit incomplete, a very suddenness which is a shame to the piece, that otherwise feels very thought out. Maybe its the relatively soft force applied? Im no pianist so can only speak as a listener, not understanding the technical aspect of that feeling, andits just one oppinion of one man.
> 
> Dont take it as dismissive however, im impressed, you can definitely hear the Chopin influence and its handled well, making it a style of its own.


Thank you for your thoughtful and kind review. I also appreciate your critiques! Perhaps the ending felt abrupt in this version due to my execution of dynamics. Dynamics in my compositions are something I am working on heavily at the moment, and is probably my weakest technical ability. However, I've always believed in feeling dynamics in the moment, making the song different every time in that sense. I've even believed if I made sheet music, I wouldn't add any dynamic notations leaving it up to the artist to interpret as he will. I feel that is inevitable anyways, so why put dynamics at all?

Just a theory I've had for a while.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I also believe what is most Chopin esq about my Nocturne is the left hand part. My right hand does some things unheard of in Chopin's Nocturnes such as adding in syncopation making it almost a little bit funky. I never realized that till I went to college and started hanging out with this girl who was also a pianist and she pointed it out to me!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just listened to the ending of it, and I can see how it doesn't feel finished. It almost leaves the song with a question, but I do like the way it sounds. Perhaps you are feeling a more definitive close to the song.


----------



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I just listened to the ending of it, and I can see how it doesn't feel finished. It almost leaves the song with a question, but I do like the way it sounds. Perhaps you are feeling a more definitive close to the song.


No, its more a lack of definitive closing, but as i said im just one man of a large worldwide population. Objectively accepting critique is important to a composer, a skill you have aqcuired well, but ultimately you must make your own conclusion. If you still prefer it that way, leave it that way, my friend  The mob didnt understand the Eroica well either for a long time but now im glad Ludwig remained stubbornly adamant.

I'll check out your other pieces too, im quite curious. You definitely have a talent for this.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Schumanniac said:


> No, its more a lack of definitive closing, but as i said im just one man of a large worldwide population. Objectively accepting critique is important to a composer, a skill you have aqcuired well, but ultimately you must make your own conclusion. If you still prefer it that way, leave it that way, my friend  The mob didnt understand the Eroica well either for a long time but now im glad Ludwig remained stubbornly adamant.
> 
> I'll check out your other pieces too, im quite curious. You definitely have a talent for this.


Thank you again for listening!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Schumanniac said:


> No, its more a lack of definitive closing, but as i said im just one man of a large worldwide population. Objectively accepting critique is important to a composer, a skill you have aqcuired well, but ultimately you must make your own conclusion. If you still prefer it that way, leave it that way, my friend  The mob didnt understand the Eroica well either for a long time but now im glad Ludwig remained stubbornly adamant.
> 
> I'll check out your other pieces too, im quite curious. You definitely have a talent for this.


We are saying the same thing, what I meant was, you are hearing and feeling a more definitive resolution to the song that is not there as it is currently composed. The way I have written it leaves it more as a question than a strong conclusive ending. But I do like the way I have composed it.


----------

